# Afghan Ops Contest: Play and win a 1495 Pelican Case! ($289.99 MSRP)



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2011)

Once again, Tactown Gear has generously sponsored a contest where you can win real prizes for playing Afghan Ops. This time, you can win a 1495 Pelican Case. This beauty is all black, comes with a full foam insert (which you can mold to match whatever you put in the case) and a combo lock to keep it all safe. Keep your iPad, camera w/accessories, laptop or Army.ca login information safe from prying eyes!

Just like last time, each proficiency level you gain with the contest mission earns you one 'ballot' for the prize draw. So if you make it to proficiency level 20, you have 20 chances to win the prize. It's not as easy as it sounds though... with each level, proficiency is harder to earn so the higher you go, the longer it takes to get to the next level. Check the Stats tab at any time to see how many ballots you have earned, as well as the top 10 players for the contest.

The new Escort sensitive documents back to KAF mission is located in FOB Khakrez, and is clearly marked with (CONTEST) in the title.

On Friday, April 1st at noon AT, the winner will be chosen at random.

At proficiency level 1, the mission stats are:


Rank 38 Required
Consumes 37 Combat Readiness
Provides 298 Combat Experience
Equipment needed:
3 x LUVW (G-Wagen) (200
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3 x POL (2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) [Consumed]
1 x 1495 Pelican Case (30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Let the games begin... again!


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Feb 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## kratz (25 Feb 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Very Nice!!



For those who qualify to play for it.  :nod:


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Feb 2011)

Nice Mike, and I just got lots more intelligenter from that mission just now...   ;D


----------



## josh54243 (25 Feb 2011)

Will lightning strike twice? ;D


----------



## larry Strong (25 Feb 2011)

Cool got a couple missions in and it got me my 100 Unique Equipment Owned which got me my......... ;D ;D ;D about 2 weeks earlier than I was expecting


----------



## navymich (26 Feb 2011)

Yay, I have a ton of POL and finally something to use it on.  Boo, only saw this post now and have to wait for my CR to build back up after spending it on HVM to level up (and then spent all of that too!).

What an amazing prize though.  I happened to look at that a couple of days ago when Tactowngear posted about the new product and was thinking to myself that it would be great if he donated something like that.  Never thought it would happen with the MSRP $$ on it.  Definitely going to get some missions going on this one for sure!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2011)

I'd finally stop smashing and denting my laptop in the field! Definitely going to pour some CR into this contest. Thanks to Mike and Tactowngear for hosting another great contest!


----------



## josh54243 (26 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'd finally stop smashing and denting my laptop in the field! Definitely going to pour some CR into this contest. Thanks to Mike and Tactowngear for hosting another great contest!



Agreed, thanks!


----------



## chrisf (26 Feb 2011)

If you don't happen to win it, buy a Pelican 1090... same great pelican protection, 1/3 the pelican cost.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Mar 2011)

Doh, sorry folks... I had today as the closing date, but that wouldn't give folks much time to work on the contest. I meant to put the end date about a month out... Apr 1st, not Mar 1st. Sorry about that!


----------



## navymich (1 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Doh, sorry folks... I had today as the closing date, but that wouldn't give folks much time to work on the contest. I meant to put the end date about a month out... Apr 1st, not Mar 1st. Sorry about that!



Thought it seemed like a quick one this time when you first posted it.  But figured our chances might be better for winning!  Nice to know we have another month though too, for a great prize.


----------



## Dissident (1 Mar 2011)

Winning this would make me feel a whole lot better about the MilPoints I bought...


----------



## KJK (1 Mar 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Winning this would make me feel a whole lot better about the MilPoints I bought...



Mike,

Winning this would make feel so much better about the Milpoints I bought I'd buy some more! ;D

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Mar 2011)

Heheh, bribery (although welcome) won't affect your chances.


----------



## kuchunwah (2 Mar 2011)

rank 38 is soooooo far away...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2011)

I'll try to make the next contest more accessible.


----------



## Dissident (2 Mar 2011)

Back on top! YES!

(I am not doing anything else than that mission until the end of the contest)


----------



## MMSS (6 Mar 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> rank 38 is soooooo far away...



I feel the same way about 200.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (17 Mar 2011)

Hey Mike, just for clarification:

We can go above 20 tickets right?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Mar 2011)

Sure can. You can go as high as you please.


----------



## Dissident (27 Mar 2011)

Well, I am done. I don't think I can get to level 17 before the end of the month so lv 16 is where I top out.

Good luck to all.


----------



## josh54243 (27 Mar 2011)

Good luck to all,

I'm kind of surprised there doesn't seem to be a signifigant correlation between top players and most ballots


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Mar 2011)

The ratio for CR to CE isn't high enough. I'll probably get myself onto the leader board for the ballots, but not do any more than that. At the top of the highscore sheet, if you miss a day, you may fall behind a couple hundred CE which is hard to make up once all the int missions are completed.


----------



## Dissident (28 Mar 2011)

Yeah, I dropped 6(I think) postition focusing on the contest. So it depends on your priorities. If you were on top and wanted to stay there, putting CR into that mission did not help much.


----------



## Task (28 Mar 2011)

That was exactly my reasoning as well. I am fighting a losing battle with MJP  I was hoping he was doing the contest so I could play catch up up a bit.


----------



## MJP (28 Mar 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> That was exactly my reasoning as well. I am fighting a losing battle with MJP  I was hoping he was doing the contest so I could play catch up up a bit.



I have a pelican case for my laptop so I was only playing it when I needed to use up CR.  You did catch up to me and were on track to pass me as I have fallen off the wagon of keeping track of when my CR gets back up there and end up missing a ton of it.  I saved my % of CE medals though and was waiting to use them when my CE was high enough to give me a good boost.


----------



## Task (28 Mar 2011)

Hehe, My only hope now is when Mike adds some new medals, or you get sent to the field


----------



## MJP (28 Mar 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> Hehe, My only hope now is when Mike adds some new medals, or you get sent to the field



Hope for medals....I am a student and won't see the field or a course for quite some time  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Mar 2011)

I got a few entries....had a good play the other day, cashed in an INT, and after tonight's play (hopefully I can get online) I won't be participating much for a bit.  

On the plus side, I got my 180 days consecutive already, so that's not a big deal.

NS


----------



## kuchunwah (30 Mar 2011)

finally reached 38 before the deadline...


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

Fingers crossed (even though I couldn't make the leader board).


----------



## josh54243 (1 Apr 2011)

I know I can get 1 more ballot in...but the CLOWNS.. I CANT STOP!!! :crybaby:


----------



## SevenSixTwo (1 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> finally reached 38 before the deadline...



How is that even possible?


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

Drumroll...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Sorry, took a few minutes longer than expected... The winner is...

MJP!

Congrats, if you PM me your address I'll pass it on to Tactown so they can send you the case. I wonder what they'll ship it in?


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2011)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> How is that even possible?



I believe he means Rank 38, so that he could participate in the contest.



Congrats MJP!


----------



## josh54243 (1 Apr 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Exarch (1 Apr 2011)

Congrats MJP!

It would have been sweet to win as its my birthday today, but I guess I'll just save my good luck for that roll up the rim Toyota Matrix.


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2011)

I didn't put too much into this one. It helped me advance a few levels instead.  >


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Dissident (1 Apr 2011)

GOD DAMN IT!

Oh yeah, good for you MJP.


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2011)

Wow!  Thanks guys and thanks to Tac town and Mike for the contest.


----------



## larry Strong (1 Apr 2011)

Well done MJP


----------



## MMSS (1 Apr 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Task (2 Apr 2011)

Congrats MJP!


----------



## TN2IC (3 Apr 2011)

Booo..urns!    ;D


Hahaha good job..


----------



## kuchunwah (5 Apr 2011)

congrats


----------



## MJP (12 Apr 2011)

Got the case today and am greatly impressed when I compared it to my older 1490 Pelican case.

Thanks again to Tactown Gear and Mike!


----------



## josh54243 (12 Apr 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Got the case today and am greatly impressed when I compared it to my older 1490 Pelican case.
> 
> Thanks again to Tactown Gear and Mike!



You already got your case? I haven't even gotten the knife from the last contest yet   :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> You already got your case? I haven't even gotten the knife from the last contest yet   :-\



John,

They were both mailed recently... the delay was my fault. Check your mail, it should be there Any Day Now.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Apr 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Got the case today and am greatly impressed when I compared it to my older 1490 Pelican case.



Case for sale?  ;D


----------



## josh54243 (12 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> They were both mailed recently... the delay was my fault. Check your mail, it should be there Any Day Now.



Thanks for the update


----------



## kuchunwah (13 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Case for sale?  ;D



how about case for grab


----------

